
A Lens on Racism - chasil
A lens on racism.<p>Gotama Bhudda, when he was a young prince, was oblivious to to the suffering of the world. There was a prophesy about him, that when he saw an old man, a sick man, and a dead man, he would be set on his way to enlightenment.<p>His parents were fearful of this prophesy, and worked hard to shield him from these things, and with abundant wealth, they did it very well.<p>To release Gotama, the latest of the Buddhas (according to the Mahayana sect), many gods crawled out of the sky to become the old, the sick, and the dead.<p>One god also became a hermit, to provide the prince with a functional path.<p>The many gods did this because they too wanted release and enlightenment, and in so doing, the Bhudda of our time left his home to fulfill his destiny.<p>Tonight, I passed a man who was not of my race, not of my skin color, but his eyes were full of tears. I don&#x27;t know why. He wanted to shake my hand, and I extended it to him gladly. He walked on, and after a few seconds, I called after him, &quot;I&#x27;m sorry.&quot; He did not pause.<p>It drew this parable to mind.<p>John 10:34: Is it not written in your law, I said: &quot;You are gods?&quot;<p>Who are you in this parable, the parent, the god, the unaesthetic, or the prince?<p>As for myself, I don&#x27;t know.
======
chasil
The four noble truths of Bhuddism:

All of life is sorrow.

Escape from sorrow exists.

Escape from sorrow is attainable.

Escape from sorrow is nirvana.

